# Reading > General Literature >  How would you rate these novels...

## misterlit

On a scale of 1 to 10, How would you rate these novels? 1 being worst, and 10 being the best.

The Count of Monte Cristo
The Picture of Dorian Grey
Treasure Island
Pride & Prejudice
Emma
The Odessy
Beowulf
Anna Karenina
The Art of War
The Brothers Karamazov
The Canterbury Tales
War & Peace
Moonstone
Babbit
Crime and Punishment
Frankinestien 
Dracula
The Wizard of Oz
Great Expectations
David Copperfield
The House of Mirth
Jane Eyre
The Jungle
Les Mirables
Don Quioxte
and A Tale of Two Cities

----------


## Zeruiah

Where is that list from? Did you make it up or is it from somewhere on the internet? I swear it looks familiar.

----------


## Dark Muse

Here is my rating from the books on the list I have read: 

Pride & Prejudice: 8

The Odessy: 9

Frankinestien: 8

Great Expectations: 6

The House of Mirth: 10

Jane Eyre: 9

----------


## superunknown

The Picture of Dorian Grey: 8
The Odyssey: 5 (but really, what English translation could possibly do justice to a language as far removed as Ancient Greek?)
The Brothers Karamazov: 10
War & Peace: 9
Crime and Punishment: 9

Those are the only ones I've read from that list... quite a random list you've compiled.

----------


## Dark Muse

Glad to see you liked Dorian Gray as I recently picked it up and was interested in reading it.

----------


## mtpspur

Oh why not--ratings and opinions--purely from my own persepctive:

The Count of Monte Cristo: Read late in life about four or five years ago and just did not compare with the Musketeers of boyhood readings. Was annoyed about Dantes leaving his true love in the lurch to all intents and purposes. 6

The Picture of Dorian Grey: Have skimmed it a couple of times but thanks to movies and especially the Dan Curtis production have never bothered to really read it. Unfair to rate

Treasure Island: A pleasure to read as a junior high scholer but almost fearful it won't hold up these 40 years later. So I have deliberately chosen not to ever reread to preserve some of the innocent years. I love historical adventure novels but Stevenson is almost in a class to himself. 8

Pride and Prejudice: I have the stubbornness to be very fond of the current series of Jane Austen mysteries by Stephanie Barron but when I try to read the real deal can't get past the first chapter on Litnet. Unfair to rate

Emma--a book I know zip about. Unfair to rate.

The Odyessey. I suspect the version I read was heavily edited as it from high school. Remember liking it a lot but concerned with the 20 year travellogue. Could not quite get past it. But a 9 will do for entertainment purposes.

Beowulf: Very half hearted attempt quickly abandoned within five stanza I'm sure. Unfair to rate. But I still remember the chills about Grendel as our English teacher described him. 

Anna Karenina: Too lazy to try. Plus heard has an unhappy ending. Did not want her spirit haunting me. Unfair to rate.

The next four: Never have, never wanted to. No particular reason. Usually a book gets rejected by me if I hear no buzz about it.

The Moonstone: Got a very large start in it but found myself wishing A. Conan Doyle had written it as I never felt gripped by it. Snuck a look at the ending for the great reveal and never interested in connecting the dots. Read about a hundred pages of it when the ho-hums hit.

Babbitt: This one I read on my own as a teenager. Satarted, bored--stopped. Tried again determined to master this as 10th grade English teacher loved Lewis. If read with satire in mind this is the great underrated novel of modern times and the rat race. 8 BUT--Never wanted to suffer Lewis again. Way too much energy involved for drama queens.

Crime & Punishment: Never read. Too long. Size does matter sometimes.

Frankenstein: Classic tale of parent rejecting child with the worse possible consequences. Was in love with Elizabeth and to this day her murder dweels upon the psyche: I'll be with you on your wedding night> Words to chill by. If we forget all the coincidences this story holds you and shales you and exhausts you. 9

Dracula: Great start with the castle schemes. Up and down after that. Wanted more appearances of the count. 9

The Wizard of Oz: A book to grow old by. Each reading I find more in it. Too bad the sequels turned into walks around Oz with no real dangers involved. (But the Nome King is a favorite.) 9

Great Expectations/David Copperfield: The plot for the first//the characters for the second. 9 each

The House of Mirth: Was aware of the title Emma but this one has me lost. Never heard of it.

Jane Eyre: Feeble attempts to read have crashed and burned and settled for the Classics Illustrated version. Unfair to rate

The Jungle: Never the least desire to read--unlees you're refering to The Jungle Book--by the time I read that Bomba the Jungle Boy would have chewed up Mowgli and spit him out.

Les Miserables: Jean Valjean reformation took too long for me. Stepping on the kid's quarter was venial so I quit.


Don Quioxte: I just couldn't stop feeling sorry for hi and that people were laughing at the poor guy and real life was tough back then so I gave it up when he hanging out a window lokking for his fair maiden. So close yet so far from finishing. 8 for what I read but I rarely laughed.

A Tale of Two Cities: Just never got around to it and was aware of the ending so that helped.

----------


## superunknown

> The next four: Never have, never wanted to. No particular reason. Usually a book gets rejected by me if I hear no buzz about it.


Never heard any buzz about The Brothers Karamazov, when every other member on this board is raving about it? Or about War and Peace, which is often described as one of the, if not THE, greatest novel ever written? I find that hard to believe somehow.

----------


## Dark Muse

Well I have to admit, though i have heard of three of the four in question here, honestly I have to agree with mtpspur on The Brothers Karamazov, I have not heard of that book prior to seeing it on this list.

----------


## superunknown

> Glad to see you liked Dorian Gray as I recently picked it up and was interested in reading it.


It's definitely worth a read, and I think it would be difficult for anyone not to find Lord Henry Wotton endearing or at least amusing. He's quite possibly the most quotable character ever invented (of course, by one of the most quotable authors ever to exist).

----------


## Ryduce

The Picture of Dorian Grey
The Brothers Karamazov
The Canterbury Tales
Crime and Punishment
Les Miserables
Don Quixote
Jane Eyre
Frankenstein

Those are the only ones I'd give 10s.

I'd give The Brothers Karamazov a 12.

----------


## mtpspur

> Never heard any buzz about The Brothers Karamazov, when every other member on this board is raving about it? Or about War and Peace, which is often described as one of the, if not THE, greatest novel ever written? I find that hard to believe somehow.


Well I have led a sheltered life. :Wink:  

Seriously never met a person in real life that that has read Brothers, War and Peace etc. I do not frequent the boards here enough to be conversant with the all the major likes/dislikes of ALL the members. The size of War and Peace is daunting enough. When I was young I took to heart any book recommended by my 10th grade English teacher who at least acknowledged Talbot Mundy existed. I do not take the mere saying of I read so and so -- I respond to a person saying why they read so and so and declaiming the plot, characters etc and why it's a got to read. There is that taint of snob factor of mine involved here as well. I read to please me these days. I come almost close to taking offense at my veracity being put in doubt as I go out of my way to present the flaws, warts and hints of the sins that make up this opiniated whited sepuchre. But maybe because yesterday's clash of egos at work which led to a firing has my nose out of joint and I'm thin-skinned tonight. We shall take your remark as heart felt and a cry of mourning for my lost reading enrichment. And perhaps a gentle form of wonder at my loss and hopes for my recovery??? :Bawling: 

In reviewing the four--I do remember Canterbury Tales being glosssed over in English class but the words unfinished book was the kiss of doom for me wanting to start it.

----------


## Virgil

Here's my rating on the one's I've read.

Treasure Island 7
Pride & Prejudice 9
Emma 9
The Odessy 10
Beowulf 9
Anna Karenina 10
The Brothers Karamazov 10
The Canterbury Tales 9
War & Peace 8
Frankinestien 7
Great Expectations 10
David Copperfield 7
Jane Eyre 7
Don Quioxte 10

----------


## jon1jt

You list The Art of War and not even one Kerouac book?! I refuse to play.  :Sick:

----------


## Morten

What's this 1-10 stuff? Shame on all of you who rate novels on a scale! Keep that for J.R. Rowling and Dan Brown, please.

----------


## Quinn_

-----

----------


## bazarov

> What's this 1-10 stuff? Shame on all of you who rate novels on a scale! Keep that for J.R. Rowling and Dan Brown, please.


Please, be serious.

The Count of Monte Cristo 6
The Picture of Dorian Grey 9
The Odessy 8
Anna Karenina 10
The Art of War 10 (strange choice - buf if you like life philosophy you'll like it )
The Brothers Karamazov 15
War & Peace 10 ( if you're lazy to read War and Peace, read Anna Karenina, it's the same thing more or less)
Crime and Punishment 10
Great Expectations 2
Les Mirables 10
Don Quioxte 10

----------


## Morten

> Please, be serious.


?????

----------


## AuntShecky

Sacre bleu! Check your spelling!
Also, some of the works in the list are not novels.
The Odyssey, for instance, is an epic poem; The Art of War
falls into the category of "non-fiction," a how-to book, if you will.

----------


## _JadeRain_

Frankinestien -10

The Wizard of Oz-8

The Jungle-9

Les Mirables-10

----------


## Dark Muse

I see Anna Karenina has been getting a lot of good reviews, I happend upon it in a book store once and debated about wheather or not to get it, I ended up not, but perhaps I will look into it now.

----------


## Alexei

The Count of Monte Cristo 6/10 - I find it enjoyable but pretty empty

The Picture of Dorian Grey 10/10 - I am not sure if the book deserve 10 in case I am absolutely objective, but I like it so much there is no way to give it less. One of my favorite books, there is everything I expect from a good book - *great writing style*, interesting ideas and plot.

Treasure Island 4/10 - It doesn't get me interested at all

Pride & Prejudice 3/10 - predictable with uninteresting story and characters and Austen's style isn't for my taste.

The Odessy 10/10 - this one isn't objective either, but I've read so much on this book and comparing it with everything from the period it is just magnificent, it is even interesting  :FRlol:  

War & Peace 8/10 - very interesting in every aspect. I like Tolstoy's style and ideas. But it's hard to read, you can't just read it for a couple of days (well, you can, I did it, but after this I was in a daze)

Crime and Punishment 9/10 

Frankinestien - 8/10 almost one of my favorites

Dracula - 5/10 I started reading it with great interest but it turned out to be a bit boring, although the first part of the book is pretty good.

The Wizard of Oz - 7/10 I was in euphoria after I finished it

David Copperfield 6/10 - it's pretty good, but for all I know Dickens can do better. 

Don Quioxte - 10/10 another favorite, I enjoyed so much witting essays on it

A Tale of Two Cities - 9/10 very good, there is a reason to be considered for D's best work

----------


## bazarov

> ?????


Author of this thread just asked people to rate those books, maybe he is doing some research or he or she is just curious.
I really don't understand why do you have problem about that?

Although, prof Keating once said something like yours 



> Shame on all of you who rate novels on a scale!


 (also, I believe he was talking about poems  :Smile:  )...

----------


## Weisinheimer

The Count of Monte Cristo 9
Pride & Prejudice 6
Great Expectations 3
Jane Eyre 10
A Tale of Two Cities 9

I haven't read most of the ones on the list. Alot of them are on my list of books I want to read, though.

----------


## Aiculík

Ehm... I think the correct names of the novels is _Frankenstein: or, The Modern Prometheus_  and _Les Misérables_. Or do you mean some other novels, not Frankenstein by Mary Shelley and Victor Hugo?

It sounds interesting, but... by which criteria we should rate it? You listed all sort of books there. For example, Beowulf and Les Misérables. Which qualities you want me to compare there? What should be rating based on?

----------


## manolia

*The Count of Monte Cristo* - *10* It is my second favourite book

*The Picture of Dorian Grey* - *9* It's been ages since i read this one, but i remember that i liked it very much. Perhaps i should re-read it.

*Treasure Island* - *9*. Although i read it as a kid and i plan to read it again soon

*Pride & Prejudice*-*8*. It is so far my fav Austen novel..

*Emma*-*6* and perhaps i am being generous. 

*The Odissey*-*10*. This book is very important in my country. It is taught in schools..strangely enough this didn't prevent me from liking it immensely 

Beowulf-It is on my reading list (as all epics)

Anna Karenina-own it but haven't read it yet

The Art of War-haven't read it

The Brothers Karamazov-haven't read it yet

The Canterbury Tales-haven't read it yet (but i have seen the pasolini film  :Tongue:  )

War & Peace-haven't read it yet

Moonstone-yep Wilkie Collins is on my list (although i think i'll start with the woman in white)

Babbit-i am not familiar with this title

*Crime and Punishment*-*10* simply marvelous

*Frankenstein*-*9*

*Dracula*-*10* huge fan of the book (and the Coppola film)

*The Wizard of Oz*-*8* another book i have read as a kid

*Great Expectations*-*8* although i like Dickens very much, this isn't one of my favourites

*David Copperfield*-*10* this is one of my fav

The House of Mirth-haven't read it, in fact i haven't read any wharton book, i'll start with Ethan Frome  :Biggrin:  

*Jane Eyre*-*10* It's not my fault, you have listed some of my favourite books

The Jungle - as Apton Sinclair "The jungle"? Haven't read it..

Les Miserables- haven't read it yet

*Don Quixote*-*9*

*and A Tale of Two Cities*-*9*

----------


## tractatus

The Brothers Karamazov
Crime and Punishment
Anna Karenina
War & Peace
Les Miserables
A Tale of Two Cities

These are literary masterpieces. Who sign a "9" for them sick in the head or sick in the eyes. -semi joke-  :Smile: 

And I didnt read War and Peace, 10 is without reading, i may increase if i read someday.

The rest I ve read are below, they are averagely 8 point something.

The Count of Monte Cristo
Treasure Island
The Odessy
The Canterbury Tales
The Wizard of Oz
David Copperfield
Jane Eyre
Don Quioxte

----------


## Annamariah

The Count of Monte Cristo 9
The Picture of Dorian Grey 7
Pride & Prejudice 10
Emma 6
Anna Karenina 6
Jane Eyre 10

----------


## misterlit

Just for the note, I'm just curious to see what you all like, but its also for a project I'm working on. I'll add some more titles later. I appreciate all the replying so far. Thanks guys!

----------


## misterlit

Just for the note, I'm just curious to see what you all like, but its also for a project I'm working on. I'll add some more titles later. I appreciate all the replying so far. Thanks guys!

Also...
The Adventures of Hcukleberry Finn
Aesop's Fables
Bleak House
Middlemarch
Candide
The Deerslayer
Fathers and Sons
Howards End
The Histories
Ivanhoe
Moby Dick
and The Inferno

----------


## grace86

For the ones I have read:

*The Picture of Dorian Grey* - 9 I really enjoyed this one
*The Odyssey* - 8 something about it wasn't my favorite, liked Illiad better
*Anna Karenina* - 10 but very sad, I loved the parallel love story
*The Cantebury Tales* - 9 for what I have read of it
*Babbit* - 5 I could not stand it, maybe one day I will reread and enjoy it more
Crime and Punishment - 10+ one of my all time favorite books!
*Dracula* - 8 unfairly judged because Hollywood tainted my idea of who Dracula was
*The Wizard of Oz* - 9 read it as a kid and loved it, but something creeped me out about it at the time...the monkeys?  :Tongue:  
*The Jungle* - 8 read it for class with Babbit, liked this one much better
*Don Quixote* - 10+ another all time favorite
*Adventures of Huckleberry Finn* - 7 I don't know why I can't like this book
*Aesop's Fables* - 9 loved them as a kid
*Fathers and Sons* - 10 fantastic and personally touching
*Moby Dick* - 8 I will have to read it again, very long
*The Inferno* - 10 read most of it and love it

All these are personal ratings, i.e. from my personal reaction and experience as I read them, not as some sort of scholarly effort.

Thanks for posting this by the way, helps me to put into perspective what classics I have read and that there are more I've read than I thought. Also helps me determine what kind of lit. I like.

----------


## Dark Muse

Aesop's Fables: 7 It has been a while sense I read these, but I remember enjoying them when I did.

The Inferno: 10

----------


## Dori

Les Miserables ~ *10*

----------


## Virgil

> I see Anna Karenina has been getting a lot of good reviews, I happend upon it in a book store once and debated about wheather or not to get it, I ended up not, but perhaps I will look into it now.


I think it's a great novel. Tolstoy's best and that's saying a lot. But I think you'll have to like 19th century Russian novels.

----------


## Dark Muse

LOL well I have not read any 19th century Russian novels thus far, but I am interested in the prosepct

----------


## andave_ya

The Picture of Dorian Grey: 9, although the content creeped me out.
Treasure Island: 7.
Pride & Prejudice: 9, 
Emma: 6
The Odessy: !!! 10! I loved it!
Beowulf: 10! I'm an epics type person
Anna Karenina: 6. 
Crime and Punishment: 10! 
The Wizard of Oz: 10
David Copperfield:9
Jane Eyre:10

----------


## misterlit

Anyone else???

----------


## SirRaustusBear

Only read 7 of them, but of those

Odessey: 10
Brothers Karamazov: 9
War and Peace: 10
Crime and Punishment: 10
Wizard of Oz: 6
Great Expectations: 9
David Copperfield: 7

----------


## sharpie

Odessey - 10
Beowulf - 8
Karamazov - 9
Great Expectations - 9
Les Miserables - 5........ the rambling takes its toll. I actually had only 100 more pages to go then became completely disinterested. sparknoted the rest

----------


## Etienne

> I think it's a great novel. Tolstoy's best and that's saying a lot. But I think you'll have to like 19th century Russian novels.


I liked both War and Peace and Resurrection more than Anna Karenina, although I am not saying Anna Karenina is not good - it was great, however I liked Resurrection a bit more, and War and Peace is absolutely too great.

----------


## JBI

The Count of Monte Cristo 4
The Picture of Dorian Grey 8
Treasure Island 3
Pride & Prejudice 10
Emma 10
The Odessy 10
Beowulf 10
Anna Karenina 10
The Art of War 6
The Brothers Karamazov 9
The Canterbury Tales 8
War & Peace 9
Crime and Punishment 9
Frankinestien 4
Dracula 2
The Wizard of Oz 2
Great Expectations 8
David Copperfield 7
Jane Eyre 4
Les Mirables 10
Don Quioxte 10
A Tale of Two Cities 8
The Adventures of Hcukleberry Finn 6
Aesop's Fables 4
Middlemarch 10
Candide 8
Fathers and Sons 10
Howards End 7
The Histories 3
Ivanhoe 6
Moby Dick 10
The Inferno 10

----------


## aeroport

That's quite a list. Here's what I've read:

The Odessy - 9
Beowulf - 6 (fun, interesting, and important, but not the best thing out there)
The Brothers Karamazov - 10 (wonderful, wonderful book!)  :Thumbs Up:  
The Canterbury Tales - (based on the half-dozen I've read) 10
Crime and Punishment - 9
Moby-Dick - 9 
Huck Finn - 8

----------


## JBI

Most people commenting on Beowulf don't understand the poem, I warrant. Typically Beowulf has gone misunderstood for many years, and unless you really read it in the original, with some knowledge of the context, it is impossible to properly judge.

----------


## Prometheus

The Picture of Dorian Grey - 9
Emma - 4
The Brothers Karamazov - 10

----------


## Niamh

The Picture of Dorian Grey 3
Pride & Prejudice 9
Emma 3
Dracula 7
Great Expectations 6
Jane Eyre 10
Les Mirables (assuming this is les miserable) 10

----------


## togre

This will probably tell you more about me than about the novels, but here it goes anyway:

*The Count of Monte Cristo* -- It has been some time since I've read it and I get it muddled with Les Miserables. I do recall enjoying it. 8/10

*Treasure Island* -- I loved the story, especially when I was younger. Not particularly deep, but good. 7/10

*Pride and Prejudice* -- Absolutely amazing. I love the characters and the story. It is amazing that will poking fun at a type of literature that Jane Austen was able to create a work that is regarded as a masterpiece. 9.5/10

*Emma* -- Much that could be said of Pride and Prejudice could be said of Emma. 9/10

*Beowulf* -- I agree that Beowulf of a different genre. Epic is the only word that can describe it. An interesting glimpse of a time and culture not often discussed. 9/10

*The Art of War* --I'm assuming you refer to Sun Tsu's work and not the one written by Jomini. Have not read the former. The later is a dry manual of classic 19th century military wisdom. A good read for a fan of the Napoleanic Wars, but not for many others. 4/10 (for Jomini)

*The Canterbury Tales* -- A difficult read unless adapted. Wonderful look at English life, but more a collection of, well, tales than a unified work. 7/10

*Crime and Punishment* -- I have struggled to fully wrap my mind around Russian literature. Their history and culture makes for works that are somewhat foreign to me. Dostoevsky is very talented. The story was very pointed. I need to reread it, but worth the effort. 9.5/10

*Dracula* -- Good story. Not as deep or meaty as some on this list. 7/10

*Great Expectations* -- It's been a long time, but I distinctly recall that I did not like this novel one bit. Dickens is very gifted. Written with skilled. Hated it. 4/10

*Jane Eyre* -- I forgot how enjoyable this novel was until I reread it recently. Wonderfully imperfect characters and a plot that you can't really see coming. 9.5/10

*The Jungle* -- The author lamented "I tried to hit America's heart but hit instead its stomach." A novel intended to make the case for socialism, it paints a painful and bleak tale. I enjoyed the characters and the setting, but the plot wasn't as good. 5/10

*Les Miserables* --Amazing in every form I have encountered it. Deep yet enjoyable. 10/10

*A Tale of Two Cities* The best work of a great author. I enjoyed it and also learned from it. 9.5/10

*The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn* -- The best work of an author with an unequaled gift for narrative. More substantial than Tom Sawyer. Deals with reality as Twain experienced it. A gentle commentary on the times from a contemporary. 9/10

*The Histories* -- I assume this is the Histories written by Herodotus? Perhaps the first attempt at a unbiased/scientifical chronicle of history. Can be dry and require context. Numbers can't always be trusted. Best primary source for that era. 9/10

*The Inferno* -- I started reading the Divine Comedies. Made it at least into Purgatory, maybe Paradise before I got sidetracked. Very high context. Very poetic in its portrayal of its subject matter. Not an accurate source for what any branch of Christianity truly teaches. 7/10

----------


## ntropyincarnate

Treasure Island - 5
Pride & Prejudice - 9
The Odessy - 8
Beowulf - 7
The Canterbury Tales - 8
War & Peace - 8
The Wizard of Oz - 9
Great Expectations - 7
David Copperfield - 9
Jane Eyre - 9
Les Miserables - 10
A Tale of Two Cities - 10

----------


## NotWoodhouse

The Picture of Dorian Grey 8
Pride & Prejudice 9
Emma 9
Beowulf 6
The Canterbury Tales 4
Frankinestien 8 
Dracula 9
Les Mirables 10

----------


## islandclimber

The Count of Monte Cristo 8/10 quite enjoyable... maybe not the best of literature but that doesn't take anything away from enjoyment and dumas was master of that...

The Picture of Dorian Grey 10/10 this is totally biased as I know it isn't maybe 10/10 in terms of literary value, but I just loved it so much... My favourite work of Wilde's and there is not another author who I find writes so purely aesthetically (well, maybe a couple, but he is pretty amazing)

Treasure Island 6/10 adventure and enjoyable but not exceptional...

Pride & Prejudice 8.5/10 Austen's best, I think, but I am not particularly into the super happy endings of every one of her novels...

Emma 7.5/10 again not my cup of tea, but still a good book..

The Odyssey i choose not to give this a rating, for it is hard to do so, with it being an epic poem written almost 3000 years ago... I just can't rate it on any scale... sorry.. i did enjoy it though for what it is...

Beowulf again I can't rate this though I have read it... and same as above, I really enjoyed it, researched alot of the history at the time, which as *JBI* pointed out earlier, makes it much more enjoyable, and possible to follow... 

Anna Karenina 8/10 I don't know why but I never liked Tolstoy, I never liked how he wrote about the wealthy, or not so much anyways, I like writers of the proletariat more, or at least a lower than the royalty class... but I still see it's value, (and I do like War and Peace alot more)

The Art of War 7/10... why is this on this list? I'm confused... Sun Tzu's "Art of War"... what does this have to do with literature.... but it is interesting.. I just hate how it's been turned into one of those modern books, with use this in modern business, or economics, etc... I hate it when that is done to books like this... but if you combine with some of the other chinese military and philosophical classics from era, it is quite interesting... just don't think it is your business strategy book, or life strategy :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

The Brothers Karamazov 10/10 again biased as I love Dostoevsky... but still, it is an incredible book... with chapters such as "Rebellion" "The Grand Inquisitor" "the Devil (is this right name of chapter?)" and so many others.. and the way Dostoevsky gets into the minds of each character, the development of spirituality in the form of traditional russian orthodoxy as the one redemption, one possibility for grace, though as this was only part one of what was supposed to be seven that didn't get as far as D wanted to develop in "the life and times of a great sinner"... one of the best books ever written

The Canterbury Tales 10/10 though again hard to rate, but it is quite the incredible series of stories... Chaucer was a master...

War & Peace 10/10 even though I don't like Tolstoy that much, I did quite enjoy this, and the scope and breadth of this work is incredible...

Moonstone never read, or heard of... who's this by? what's it about?

Babbit 5/10 interesting.. seems somewhat out of place in this list, but still an alright read... I liked the 1924 silent film of this book... anyone else seen it? I would recommend the film

Crime and Punishment 10/10 the first Dostoevsky novel I read and therefore holds a special place in my heart even if I like some of his other work better... I have read it 3 times now, and love it more and more each time, and always discover new things in reading.. it is an amazing novel... and Raskolnikov is one of my favourite characters in all literature...

Frankinstein 7/10... though I guess again this book and the next both depend alot on whether you enjoy this genre of writing... they are well written though and enjoyable...

Dracula 6/10 see above

The Wizard of Oz still never read... enjoyed the movie though  :FRlol:  

Great Expectations 9/10 I love Dickens and though I have heard him criticised for his optimistic endings... I still think he is one of the best english language writers ever.. and this story is one of my favourites of his... not favourite but one of them...

David Copperfield 9/10 again an amazing work by Dickens...

The House of Mirth 8/10 quite sad and tragic... or so i found... and though I like sad and tragic usually ( I love Hardy) this one didn't do all that much for me.. still I see it's worth

Jane Eyre 8/10 I enjoyed it, but the happy endings always bother me,  :FRlol:  I'm just too melancholy

The Jungle 7/10 good read, not particulary captivating

Les Miserables 10/10 one of the best books ever written, maybe the best novel out of France ever... it is incredible and so powerful...

Don Quixote 10/10 I love it, the delusion of our beloved knight errant... this story has everything... (and it spawned an amazing musical called Man of La Mancha...  :Biggrin:  ) it is amazing

A Tale of Two Cities 10/10 my favourite work of Dickens (alongside maybe Oliver Twist which was the first I read and admittedly not quite in the same league as A tale) ... amazing book... and a great story... and again Dickens use of imagery I find to be so wonderful...


well, that's all... 

cheers

----------


## ex ponto

Odyssey - 10
Anna Karenina - 9
Crime and Punishment - 10
Great Expectations - 10
ATale of Two Cities - 9
Candide - 8

----------


## asilef73

The Count of Monte Cristo 8
The Picture of Dorian Grey 9
Treasure Island 7
Pride & Prejudice 8
Emma 8
The Odessy 8
Anna Karenina 7
Frankinestien 10
Dracula 8
The Wizard of Oz 7
Great Expectations 7
Jane Eyre 10
Les Miserables 8
A Tale of Two Cities 8

----------


## aabbcc

The first grade is for the 'amount' of 'personal joy' I found whilst reading the book, the second one for the 'amount' of 'rational love' I developed for some work (i.e. how much I think it is 'good', though yes, I know, we cannot rate books on a scale). Neither of them is to be taken very seriously or as my definite opinion, I am mostly trying to 'quantify' this for fun.
I left out the books I haven't read fully or at all.

*The Picture of Dorian Grey* - 10, 8
Treasure Island
*The Odyssey* - 7, 10 (I went to classical school, so unfortunately I cannot really give it a 10 for 'joy in reading', because my school had very effective methods to go against that... _andra moi ennepe mousa, polutropon os mala polla_... etc, etc  :Biggrin: )
*Anna Karenina* - 6, 7 (I know it is an equivalent of a social suicide to say you don't really like _Anna Karenina_ in most circles, but...  :Biggrin:  Still, I think I am yet too young for that book, and that my school, once more, had effective methods of preventing me fully enjoy it, so I hope some day when I return to it I find it more loveable [is this a word?!  :Biggrin: ])
*The Art of War* - 4, 5
*The Brothers Karamazov* - 8/9, 10
*Crime and Punishment* - 8/9, 10
*Frankenstein* - 8, 8
*Dracula* - 8, 6
*Don Quixote* - 6, 7
*A Tale of Two Cities* - 6, 7

----------


## JBI

Can the posters commenting on books that they did not read in the original language please specify which translation, especially for the epic poetry. Otherwise your critique is language-biased.

----------


## aabbcc

> Can the posters commenting on books that they did not read in the original language please specify which translation, especially for the epic poetry. Otherwise your critique is language-biased.


All from the my post above were read in originals, except for the _Art of War_ and _Don Quixote_; however, both I read in Croatian translations so the names of translators probably would not mean much to you.

----------


## Oomoo

I always feel too young for Dostoevsky. I think, more than any other writer, you really need to be emotionally developed to understand the depth of his work. Tolstoy is no lightweight either but if you enjoy Dostoevsky then there should not be a problem... honestly, I can't understand how it is possible not to adore Anna Karenina. There's something not to like about almost any other work of genius, but not this one.

----------


## andave_ya

> I would definitely recommend the Pevear and Volokhonsky translation of _Anna Karenina_ and the Edith Grossman translation of _Don Quixote_.
> 
> Personally, I like Pevear and Volokhonsky for all Russian works.


 :Thumbs Up:  I read the Pevear and Volokhonsky translation of _Crime and Punishment_ and was so happy with it I'm going to read their translation of _War and Peace_.

----------


## LeonMello

The Count of Monte Cristo - 8.5
The Picture of Dorian Grey - 9
Treasure Island - 7
Jane Eyre - 8
Don Quixote - 9.5
A Tale of Two Cities - 9.5

----------


## aeroport

> I received their translation of War and Peace for Christmas, but I have yet to read it.


Likewise. It has unfortunately been relegated to the dusty to-read shelf for the time, but I'm looking forward to it.
I really enjoyed their translations of _Crime and Punishment_ and _The Brothers Karamazov_, and, based on what I've read about their work process, they sound trustworthy as translators.

----------


## oana

The Count of Monte Cristo 7
The Picture of Dorian Grey 10
Treasure Island 7 
Pride & Prejudice 7
Emma 7 
The Odessy 9
Beowulf 7
Anna Karenina 10
The Brothers Karamazov 100 (one hundred)
The Canterbury Tales 9
War & Peace 8
Crime and Punishment 10+
The Wizard of Oz 7
Great Expectations 9
David Copperfield 8
Jane Eyre 7
Les Miserables 8
Don Quioxte 10

----------


## itsinmyeyes

Treasure Island
Pride & Prejudice
Emma
The Odessy 10
Frankinestien 7
Dracula 7
Treasure Island 8

strange list you have compiled....

----------


## cral

I feel somewhat guilty seeing all these high ratings for Anna Karenina. I borrowed the book from the library not more than a fortnight ago, and after a hundred or so pages moved onto another book. It was a Constance Garrett translation, though, so maybe that plays into it (although amazon does see it claim very high ratings)? I'll note down Pevear and Volokhonsky for future reference, because it would appear I've missed something great with Anna Karenina and I've a few other Russian works on my list to check out.

----------


## Hank Stamper

From what I've read these would be my ratings: 

The Picture of Dorian Grey - 10 

The Odyssey - 8

Dracula - 10

Great Expectations - 10

Jane Eyre - 9

there are a few on the list that I am planning to read (Frankenstein, Don Quixote, Crime & Punishment, The Canterbury Tales, Treasure Island)

is interesting seeing other people's ratings... I personally loved Dracula

----------


## Julian Koller

The Odyssey - 10 
Anna Karenina - 10
The Brothers Karamazov - 10
The Canterbury Tales - 8
War & Peace - 10
Moonstone - 8
Crime and Punishment - 8
Don Quioxte - 10

----------


## kelby_lake

crime and punishment- 8
picture of dorian gray- 7 (think it would be good if i finished it but too 'dry')

----------


## jgweed

The Count of Monte Cristo:2
The Picture of Dorian Grey:9
Teasure Island:7
Pride & Prejudice:3
Emma:3
The Odessy:6
Beowulf:4
Anna Karenina:5
The Art of War:0
The Brothers Karamazov:9
The Canterbury Tales:6
War & Peace:8
Moonstone:2
Babbit:4
Crime and Punishment:8
Frankinstien:3
Dracula:2
The Wizard of Oz:1
Great Expectations:8
David Copperfield:7
The House of Mirth:5
Jane Eyre:4
The Jungle:6
Les Miserables:5
Don Quioxte:3
and A Tale of Two Cities: 9

----------

